# Early Full Suspension



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Anyone out there have photos of the very early duelies? The Scott CST shown here was sold back in 1991 By Scott USA and designed by Clark Kent.It'll be restored in the summer.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I Guess I Wouldn't Consider 1991 Early but...*

..as long as you threw it out there here's a 1991 Mantis Pro Floater.
Just about every relavant suspension design was on the scene by 1991-1992. They have just been refined since then.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Does Slingshot count!?  

I've got an 88/89 Slingshot...that's pretty old for 'suspension'....although it doesn't have front suspension so that would not make it a qualifier would it?

Cannondale EST SE1000/2000/Omega's...


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

how about the 1992 Proflex 852?
Unfortunately I threw the original rigid fork and Girvin Flexstem away, attached a RS to the bike and finally sold it... 
Had bought the bike with a handfull of elastomeres in different colors -> they called it suspension tuning back then  
anyway, loved the bike, sold it in a weak moment.
oldman


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*When were the first ProFlexs Out?*

88-89?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> 88-89?


I dont think that early. I did the DH circuit in 91 and there were hardly any FS bikes at that point in time. I dont even think Herbold had an FS bike in late 91. There was the Cannondale and the Boulder then but thats pretty much it I think.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont remember the company (Yamaha comes to mind), but I remember seeing a full suspension bmx bike from the 70's. I'll look for the article later if anyone is interested. MTN bike magazine did a whole issue on the roots of full suspension last year. Before they started to suck so bad. I'll scan some of it when find it.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

The Paramount/Buell S.A.S.S was around as were the Fisher suspension bikes in 1991


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> 88-89?


1990...Offroad (original brand name) Proflex 550 and 750, the flexstem showed up on the Offroad hardtails the year previously, when the brand was created. 1990's got flexstems and rear suspension. They didn't start offering suspension forks until about 1993 with the girvin vector forks.

Earliest rear suspension frames of the mtb era would be the SE Shocker in 1985 and Hanebrink's design in 1987. Kestrel Nitro was 1988 as I recall as a show-bike only. The Boulder Gazelle was one of the first production models starting in about 1990.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> The Paramount/Buell S.A.S.S was around as were the Fisher suspension bikes in 1991


Ya, but I dont think you could get either until late 91 or even early 92 on the Fisher... If I recall correctly. I just remember nobody I knew used FS in DH in 91. FS bikes were still in their infancy until 94 I would say. That first FSR was a great design.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

Shayne said:


> ..as long as you threw it out there here's a 1991 Mantis Pro Floater.
> Just about every relavant suspension design was on the scene by 1991-1992. They have just been refined since then.


Shayne....what's the AMP style frame that's in the background of this picture ? Curtlo ??

later, Chad


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,










Yeti Interabang, shown at the Long Beach Show 1990. Later stolen from the Yeti shop, wonder where it is today.









1991 Yeti Prototype, still at the Yeti office today









1991 Sotello CRS, fully rigid suspension bike 









1992 Mountain Goat, look at that pivot point...

Greetings,

P.S. Remember being invited to the 1992 Trek presentation in Wisconsin in late 1991 (we were germanys best selling Trek dealer back then) and testride the Trek 9500 suspension bike prototype. This was more like an pogo stick or an catapult... The ultimate bunny hop machine but for sure scary on a rough downhill


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi,https://www.mtb-classic.de/assets/images/sotello_01082003.jpg[/IMG]
> 1991 Sotello CRS, fully rigid suspension bike


Doug Curtiss (Curtlo Cycles) built this for Danny Sotello. I painted it (Danny's scheme and color choices).

I had completely forgotten about that bike!

Thanks

jb


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

SHADES said:


> Doug Curtiss (Curtlo Cycles) built this for Danny Sotello. I painted it (Danny's scheme and color choices).
> 
> I had completely forgotten about that bike!
> 
> ...


Did you ever get to ride that Shades? I always wondered how that thing rode.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*SE1000 Here*

Upgraded with suspension fork down the road but you get the idea


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Upgraded with suspension fork down the road but you get the idea


I do remember that one in 91 and I kinda wanted to use it on a few courses. Real flexy but an improvement over a hardtail at higher speeds on rough stuff. That high pivot had so much pedal feedback.

What about the Mt Cycles San Andreas? I do remember the Suspenders upside down forks with discs but Im not sure about the frame at that point.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*San Andreas and others*

The Mt Cycles came out late 1991 early 1992 as did the Mongoose/AMP

The AMP prototype that became the FSR was made mid 1992 I beleive.

GT RTS was mid 1992 I'm pretty sure


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I don't think a lot of early r suspension weren't suited to downhill*

I would have been scared of being catapulted straight over the bars and straight into the ground.

Some of them were designed from the outset as XC bikes just made to take the "edge" off the trail.

The Paramount SASS was a team ride in 1991 and available to the general public in 1992


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Did you ever get to ride that Shades? I always wondered how that thing rode.


I did ride it, but the only thing that I remember was that it was built to fit Danny and that it wa too small for me even though it had a longish TT. I don't remember it being spooky or really comfortable or anything special though or otherwise I would of had Doug build me one.

I do remember going over the design with Doug and Danny and thinking...what the #$&*# is Danny thinking now?

That guy was/is a genius for sure, but even they have their 'special' moments!

jb


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

try and remember, in 1990-94, the difference between a DH and XC bike was simply chainring sizes. Most pro's were still DH racing on hardtails in 1992. Greg Herbold won his World Championship on a Miyata hardtail with a rockshox fork. Cindy Devine won her's on I believe a Kona hardtail.


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks so much for the shot of the C-Dale SE1000. I was in a race in Germany (near Worms) back around '91/92 and some dude in full, head to toe spandex passed me on a climb on one of those. I heard him coming from 100 ft. away: "squeak, squeak, squeak" on every pedal stroke! I was on my FC Wicked and thought to myself "What in the world does someone need with all that suspension and racket..."

Michael


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*5 early bikes*

1987 Hanebrink SE Shocker @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1987_SE_Shocker.htm
1991 Fisher RS-1 @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/Fisher_RS1.htm
1992 Mountain Goat @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1992_Mountain_Goat_WTRFS.htm
1992 Trek @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1992_Trek_9000.htm
1993 Fisher Alembic @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1993_Fisher_Alembic.htm

Or all full suspension bikes @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/full.htm


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Spencer Owyang*

Didn't he design the Monolith full suspension bike? That had to have the worlds largest pivot on that thing! And that "airbag" front fork was, shall we say, "interesting". While we're on the subject of airbags, I'd like to also mention CrossTrac as a notable early design.


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey! That's my old Pro Floater and it's one of the ones Richard made. It has the riveted cable guides not the welded ones. It was painted by Cycle Fantasy. Green with glow in the dark powder in the paint. I still talk to the guy who has it.

My X frame is on display in First Flight bicycles. I kind of wish I had them both back.


----------



## CPATCRASH (Mar 9, 2004)

Also one of my old bikes. It's one of the first Chumba Wumba's Ted built.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i seem to remmeber (have the vdeo somewhere) of the guy whos name esacapes me (world dh champ in 91?maybe) riding a fisher rs1 in world cups in 92, and somebody riding the kestral nitro on the kamakazi from the kamakazi video from 89... but i could be wrong.

when i got into mtbing in '92 an australian buyers guide listed the cannonfdale delta v1000/2000 and the trek pogo things... and i remember seeing a prototype gt in MBA that looked more like an amp...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

nwmtb said:


> Shayne....what's the AMP style frame that's in the background of this picture ? Curtlo ??
> 
> later, Chad


probably a battle tomahawk judging from the seatstrut machining.

Dean, Dagger, Rocky, Supergo, FatChance, and a host of others had B-3 clones.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*'93 Fisher Alembic*

1993 Fisher Alembic @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1993_Fisher_Alembic.htm
Hey Jeff:

The Alembic is a real sweet bike! I know it's a rare bike but has it been ridden and what was it like? I just drooled all over myself when I saw the pictures.  
Also,what's up with the name? Thanks.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rad almighty.*

The first FS bike I saw anyone take seriously was Hballs Miyata rigged up with RS-1s front & rear. It was the first design that anyone really thought seemed practical.

It'd have been neat to go back in time & see what'd happen with JT & HB on a couple of modern DH bikes... Or if it'd make that big a difference. Seems the courses back then were more suited toward the bikes at the time, so a thousand inches of travel may not have been all that much help.

I do remember in Traverse City, an uphill section in the DH course so you'd have to prove you were actually on a ridable bike. Don't see much of that anymore.


----------



## Sandboxes (Jan 2, 2005)

*IRD Full Suspension*

Check this early full suspension bike. First time, I hope this works.


----------



## TheMirror (Mar 9, 2005)

I have an excellent condition 1992 Mongoose Amplifier frame and AMP fork for sale, if anyone's interested. Pictures to follow next week. Damn fine setup back in the day, what with the Horst link and all. Geez, up in the hills above Santa Barbara, I utterly SOARED past my buddies on rigids. None of us (including me) had ever seen anything like it. Like riding a f-ing motorcycle back then, despite the flex. Good memories.
-Mirror


----------



## TheMirror (Mar 9, 2005)

oldman said:


> Unfortunately I threw the Girvin Flexstem away,


I've got one of those currently on my 1995 Stumpjumper M2 Frankenbike. To be honest, its a pretty usable idea on a rigid.
-Mirror


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Sandboxes said:


> Check this early full suspension bike. First time, I hope this works.


 Sandboxes, nice IRD! Anyrelation to Snowboxes?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW...pretty IRD!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

flexstems i have o' plenty


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

*Another SE1000..*



Shayne said:


> Upgraded with suspension fork down the road but you get the idea


Me too.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> 1990...Offroad (original brand name) Proflex 550 and 750, the flexstem showed up on the Offroad hardtails the year previously, when the brand was created. 1990's got flexstems and rear suspension. They didn't start offering suspension forks until about 1993 with the girvin vector forks. .


Here's my lastest bargain, The 1991 proflex 750 with the suntour XC comp group, many original parts but needs a lot of tidying but still got potential.


----------



## Dr Thunder (Nov 18, 2005)

*The Yamaha "Moto Bike"*



TheRedMantra said:


> I dont remember the company (Yamaha comes to mind), but I remember seeing a full suspension bmx bike from the 70's. I'll look for the article later if anyone is interested. MTN bike magazine did a whole issue on the roots of full suspension last year. Before they started to suck so bad. I'll scan some of it when find it.


Basically it was meant as a pre-motocross bike for kids that were too young for motors. It was sized pretty similarly to the Stingray, albeit with a few inches of suspension (including a double crown fork, as I recall). I know that the owner of Pro Bikes in Asheville, NC used to have one.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Sandboxes said:


> Check this early full suspension bike. First time, I hope this works.


Dang, has that ever even been ridden? Ray and Rod outdid themselves on that bike. Post a few more shots if you have a chance?


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

retrobikeguy said:


> Here's my lastest bargain, The 1991 proflex 750 with the suntour XC comp group, many original parts but needs a lot of tidying but still got potential.


Be careful if you ride this bike, I had one and in the first week, I attempted to bunnyhop a log (nothing fancy, just a simple bunny hop) and snapped the entire BB shell off the bike. I was told it was not the first incidence with this frame. They replaced it with the following year frame.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Cool!

Here's a pic of a first year OffRoad Pro-Flex. Supposedly it was the first the first bicycle to be sold as a fully-built full-suspension bicycle - previous fs bikes were sold as frames only.


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

After my originalProflex frame failed at the BB shell, they replaced it with this frame. I also had the Suntour drivetrain replaced with Shimano rapidfire XT under warranty (poor shifting performance from Suntour), added original Rockshox (custom painted) which still hold air and work like new. I still own this bike as you see it.


----------



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

*Everything old is new again ...*

Pierce circa 1909 (and they probably weren't the first):










This recently sold on the 'Bay (more pics there):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6580022947

A scammer posted this same bike on craigslist for $800 after the auction and when I replied he responded with this canned message (which was pretty funny considering the bait):

"Dear sir, If you are interested to buy i want to tell you that the item is brand new.It will come to you with all papers and accesories plus one year international warranty."

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

laffeaux said:


> Cool!
> 
> Here's a pic of a first year OffRoad Pro-Flex. Supposedly it was the first the first bicycle to be sold as a fully-built full-suspension bicycle - previous fs bikes were sold as frames only.


Those were pretty sweet rides. I test rode one for a few days when it was new. Sent pics back to the company of me doing rear wheels hops.

I would have bought one if I had the cash available.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

That Interloc is sweet, never saw one of those before. As for the rest of them.... god am I glad MTB technology has advanced. Some of those designs are absolute piles of garbage, with the Trek 9000 as King of the Hill by a long shot  .


----------



## Slapdogs (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cannondale Se1000, 1991*

Just found this tread, wanted to show off my Canondale SE 1000, All original , even the seat!!!!

Original retail was $1195 back in 1991, Quite a bit of money for a bike back then.

Here are the Specs: Fork: Cannondale Pepperoni aluminum 
Headset: Ritchey Logic 
Rear: Suntour XC Comp AccuShift 
Front: Suntour XC Comp 
Hubs: Suntour XC Comp freehub 
Rims: Chinook CR16 
Tires: Panaracer Magic 
Brakes: Suntour XC Pro w/ Force 40 routing 
Brake Levers: Suntour XC Comp 4 finger 
Crank: Suntour XC LTD 24/36/46 
Shifter: Grip Shift 
Bars: Easton Taperlite 
Freewheel: Suntour 7 cassette 12/28 
Stem: Girvin Flex stem

This Bike still runs fine and as you can see, was well taken care of. Think it might be worth anything today?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's a bad pic of a Trek 9000 deathtrap. That's not me in the pic. Bonus points for anyone who can name who that is. It's someone still in the bike industry today. 

Digging through my old photo albums I realize how few bike pics I took. I have a lot of riding pics but not too many close-ups of bikes.


----------



## Slapdogs (Mar 5, 2007)

*Here is My SE 1000*

Yours looks fantastic, I was just looking at the old posts and was glad to see another around, here is mine and still all original, right up to the seat.

I still like the look of the bike, I realize it was not the best geometry, but sure was fun to have one of the first full suspension bikes back in the day.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*1984 full suspension...*

These bikes lost their chains due to vivid wheel movement and not yet invented tensioner or chain guides so did not do well at the 1984 Repack.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sandboxes said:


> Check this early full suspension bike. First time, I hope this works.


Very, very nice bike.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Feb. '91 MBA with an article titled "What about Suspension - Will suspension change the face of off-road cycling?".

They reviewed:

RC's first 'suspension corrected' Valkyrie (HT with RS1's)
Cannondale SE 2000 (w/flex stem & rigid fork)
Allsop Soft Ride
Offroad 750 Pro-flex
Boulder Gazelle
Scott CST
Bontrager 'Suspension Bike' (HT with RS-1's) 

MBA were a bit 'miffed' that Gary Fisher declined their reqeust of an RS-1 for the mass review.


----------



## Slapdogs (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool, I would be interested in the comments on the SE2000, as I have an SE1000 in good shape. 

Thanks again , Dan


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

While this specific bike is not that old, the deisign has not changed in 17 years. I first saw this design at Interbike in either 1989 or 1990:


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Sorry to disagree, DeeEight but Brian Skinner had the Desender in 82 and it was copied and refined by both SE Racing and Dan. More by Dan than anyone else. Brian was close to both at the time. The Desender had only rear suspension and SE Racing forks. I'll get photos scanned.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

My 1992 Trek 9000


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

The loss chains both from the top and bottom were because of the super long Chain stay length and of course from the rough road. I helped Brian develop the lower tensioner on later frames about 83.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> The loss chains both from the top and bottom were because of the super long Chain stay length and of course from the rough road. I helped Brian develop the lower tensioner on later frames about 83.


Whats up with that head tube? Is the head angle adjustable?


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Cleveland Bicyles - 1940's*

How far back do you want to go? I have no idea where I got these photos but I remember soemthing about this bike (Cleveland Bicycles) being from the 40's, maybe 50's. It has a rear shock and a plate style flexible pivot at the BB.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Desender*

Not adjustable. Steep ain't it? Landing Gear forks The coil over shock was off a motorcycle and was HUGE!. This bike was not one for the uphills, none, nix, call the taxi.
Brian Skinner and Ron Harford in Brian's Love truck on Puerco '82. 
Brian struggling on a slight grade. It was in the Santa Monicas in one of his DH races. It's all down hill except for the up.

KB


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool. Is that a car leaf spring? We are just reinventing the wheel. Who the F said they invented the Mt. Bike? I have photos somewhere with 10 men on top of Mt. McKinley on fixed gear bikes and no brakes in the late 1800's. They were bikes. They were dirt roads and trails. They were atop a mountain.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Pivotless softtail bikes date back to the 1890s... there was NOTHING original with moots ybb's when they came out. Well, except to customers who never went to the library or had been to a sci&tech museum before...


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*How about '90 prototype full suspension bikes*

I'm sure there are lots of prototypes out there that never made it to market. I built one in '90 that had over 6" rear travel without a change in the chainstay length throughout the full range of travel. I made 2 separate shocks that were integral parts of the frame. One was hyd. dampened and the other was a progressive stack of urethanes. It was a fun project, hand making the shocks was full of surprises. It used a Mountain Cycles upside down front fork. It had disk brakes front and rear, also from Mtn. cycles I believe. I would have to go look to refresh my memory. It needed more front travel but it was truly amazing over soccer ball size rock fields. It had brake problems though. When the rear brake was applied, the rear went to the static position instantly. This was quite the experience after a high speed DH test run through the big rocks. I had 2" of squat built in and when brakes were applied it lost all of it in an instant thusly nearly catapulting me over the bars. LOL. What a shock after such a good test run.

It also used no ball bearings in any of the pivots or head set. Custom, specially designed and manufactured urethanes were used. Light and maintenance free.

If only I could have worked out the rear brake problem. I believe this bike would to this day be very innovative. I need a bit more mechanical engineering skills to cure the stopping problem. Money would probably cure allot.

Surprising, it climbed very well even with the 6" high pivot. No pedal induced rear compression.

I believe there still may be hope. Is there a mechanical engineer out there who would like to help?

I guess the photos should be kept top secret. LOL


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Serotta did the proto work for theose first Offroad Proflex bikes...

That original crept onto the scene in 1990, I believe. I remember seeing that version at a race my first year of racing...1990...

rb


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*How about kids suspension bikes*

All you frame builders out there post your kids bike.

Unified rear triangle, Cro Mo frame, 10" alloy rims, Custom CK 20h narrow front hub, CK headset, ty pivot pins and BB, 28mm press in bearing, Fox Alps shock, over 4" rear travel, 100mm custom cranks, 28h Coaster brake rear, custom stem.

KB


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> All you frame builders out there post your kids bike.
> 
> Unified rear triangle, Cro Mo frame, 10" alloy rims, Custom CK 20h narrow front hub, CK headset, ty pivot pins and BB, 28mm press in bearing, Fox Alps shock, over 4" rear travel, 100mm custom cranks, 28h Coaster brake rear, custom stem.


How did you come up with decent tiny rims, roll your own?


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought a Bob trailer for the 20h rim and I took the front wheel off my Kool Stop baby jogger for the 28h rear hoop. I couldn't buy a single alloy 10" rim, even with all my resources. I had to buy quantities. I have since found an old friend that works for Bob and he can score me the rims now without buying the whole trailer. The things we do for our kids.

Finally got the photos to load in the earlier post.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I bought a Bob trailer for the 20h rim and I took the front wheel off my Kool Stop baby jogger for the 28h rear hoop. I couldn't buy a single alloy 10" rim, even with all my resources. I had to buy quantities. I have since found an old friend that works for Bob and he can score me the rims now without buying the whole trailer. The things we do for our kids.

I got the photos to load. Not the greatest. There is another one of these with a flame paint job.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome thread, it is great to read about all the proto bikes.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Another kids bike*

I built this one for my other son. It is the same as the old black one except it has a shorter TT and different fork offset and different stem.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You might wanna file a patent on that quick... before some felt engineer sees the pictures of it and copies it.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow!*

Nice work. Those "mini" bikes are outstanding!


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

DeeEight,
Patents are useless. 
What are you looking at? Kids bike or Proto failure?

I removed the photos of the Early FS Proto. Guess it should be kept to myself. I would like to see someone make it work. Maybe it just won't being no one has made one to my knowledge.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This thread looks lke a good place to dump these scans of the March 1987 MBA. The bike being reviewed is Dan Hannbrink's SE Shocker.

That's Johnny Tomac on the cover and in the review article, and if you had him riding your review bikes, wouldn't you, um MENTION who that is?

Not in 1987. No one had ever heard of him.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Part two of Tomac article


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2006)

While it wouldn't classify as one of the earliest designs, in my opinion, this was the first functional full suspension design. At the very least, this was the first FS design , in my opinion, in which the benefits of the suspension outweighed the negitives of a hard tail.


























\

Really, any AMP frame was good for its time. I believed they sold the rear triangle to several other companies, including mongoose and liscensing out to specialized


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> All you frame builders out there post your kids bike.


Not a suspension bike but Gary Klein's daughter has a very impressive bike there.

Pinguwin


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*Spalding 1897*

@Repack
I've got this Issue of MBA but the Tomac picture used to hang on the wall of my bedroom back then. It's gone now. Thanks for giving it back.
It's time to say thanks for sharing all this absolutely stunning early material agian and again. Please continue!

Spalding 1897


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

badbushido said:


> Spalding 1897


Pulstar hubs, moustache bars, and a Moots YBB all in one.

Is that display in the Milano Science and Technology Museum? I've been there and it looks familiar.

Was there in '93 when e-stays still had some popularity and saw some of those bikes that were 100 years old too.

P. Guin


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

After scanning the Shocker review from MBA, I can't believe that I missed the Descender from the same issue.


----------

